# Psychology Jobs



## iancolpitts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England. 

Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to South Africa, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

iancolpitts said:


> Hi,
> I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England.
> 
> Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to South Africa, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.
> ...


Good day Ian, not sure whether your qualifications will be recognised ( think it is a tit for tat situation? ) , but have a look at the following website:
HPCSA


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Ian, as you are unlikely to get any response from HPCSA I suggest you google and contact the Phsychology Profs at both Wits and University of Cape Town (and perhaps Rhodes)
they will be able to give you far faster and better answers than anyone at HPCSA.

at least they answer emails.


----------

